# Bundle of HIS pacemaker billing question



## Susan Carter CPC (Mar 21, 2019)

Does anyone bill for the Bundle of HIS when doing the pacemaker implantation?  If so, how do you bill for this service and do you get reimbursed by your payer?

We had billed this service using an unlisted procedure code 33999,(in addition to the pacemaker code 33206) per Medtronic as there isn't a procedure code specific for this service and were denied by Medicare for the 33999 as not separately payable. The claim was appealed with records. Still denied.
Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## zoinks071 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi! Our cardiology practice never billed for Bundle of His evaluation or recording during a pacer insertion. There is a code 93600 under the EP heading of the Medicine section, but there is an edit between this and the pacer implant 33206. I don't think there is a rationale for adding a modifier either. I believe the His is inclusive and bundled into the greater procedure. I hope this helps.


----------

